# ahhh ! Pixel mort !



## peterpan7733 (14 Novembre 2006)

Hello,

J'ai mon Mac Book Pro depuis 3 mois et un joli pixel rouge viens d'apparaitre sur l'écran...
Alors d'accord c'est pas grand chose mais quand meme c'est super énervant... !
J'imagine que pour la garantie je peux oublier... mais y a t'il un logiciel pour tenter de débloque ce pixel ?
et surtout dois-je m'attendre a en voir apparaitre d'autre ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## guiguilap (15 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai que c'est rageant mais c'est un pixel d&#233;fectueux car le pixel "mort" est noir !


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2006)

J'espère que je n'en aurai pas... je viens juste dacheter le mien...  surtout sur un si bel écran!


----------



## manustyle (15 Novembre 2006)

Si tu as windows sur ton macbook pro tu peux tester avec ca

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche15579-undeadpixel.html

Ca peut faire revivre le pixel d&#233;c&#233;d&#233;


----------



## Bionik (15 Novembre 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh une colonne entière de pixels mort milieu de l'écran... changement de dalle... le tout sous garantie


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2006)

Sur quelle ordi imac ou macbook pro?


----------



## Ax6 (15 Novembre 2006)

Un petit massage du pixel avec l'index peut peut-être te le remettre d'aplomb, perso je n'ai jamais essayé, j'ai jamais eu de pixel mort


----------



## Dr Troy (15 Novembre 2006)

J'ai également un pixel mort (noir donc) sur mon écran de Macbook, j'ai fait des recherches, je suis tombé sur cette solution :

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-606.html

Ca n'a pas marché pour moi mais on sait jamais


----------



## peterpan7733 (15 Novembre 2006)

Donc ce que j'ai c'est un sous pixel rouge qui reste toujour allumer... donc super génant sur du noir... en plein sur les bande que je travaille des séquence en 16/9...

Bref je vais essayer différente technique...

Déja que je trouvait que l'éclairage de mon écran manquait d'homogénéité... j'ai pas de chance...


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2006)

peterpan7733 a dit:


> Donc ce que j'ai c'est un sous pixel rouge qui reste toujour allumer... donc super g&#233;nant sur du noir... en plein sur les bande que je travaille des s&#233;quence en 16/9...
> 
> Bref je vais essayer diff&#233;rente technique...
> 
> D&#233;ja que je trouvait que l'&#233;clairage de mon &#233;cran manquait d'homog&#233;n&#233;it&#233;... j'ai pas de chance...



ce qui edst dommage c'est que tu n'aies pas un "autre probl&#232;me" qui n&#233;cessite un changement de dalle. Moi par exemple, j'avais un px mort au d&#233;ballage   mais un autre d&#233;faut qui a necessit&#233; l'echange de la dite dalle et hop plus de px mort


----------



## divoli (15 Novembre 2006)

Un pixel défectueux est souvent dû à un mauvais contact qui peut être résolu par un léger massage. Il y a un topic à ce sujet, mais je ne le retrouve plus.


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2006)

moi, j'ai eu beau masser le mien rien n'y a fait ...
ps :je demande &#224; modern__thing de ne pas me bannir &#224; vie pour cette etrange phrase (pour peu qu'on prenne un peu de recul)


----------



## divoli (15 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> moi, j'ai eu beau masser le mien rien n'y a fait ...etrange phrase quand on prend un peu de recul :mouais:



Demande à ta copine, elle y arrivera peut-être mieux...

Il est clair que cela concerne les pixels défectueux, pas le pixels morts.


----------



## Ax6 (16 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Il est clair que cela concerne les pixels défectueux, pas le pixels morts.


 
Et bien comme c'est indiqué dans le terme : un pixel mort est par définition : mort donc comme on réscucite pas les morts.

Donc je crois que c'est ... Mort :rateau: 

Mais bon après faut-il encore réussir a différencier un pixel mort d'un pixel déféctueux .


----------



## Komac (16 Novembre 2006)

bein...

pixel mort = noir (éteint)
pixel défectueux = rouge ou blanc (en général)


----------



## MamaCass (16 Novembre 2006)

Pixel d&#233;fectueux : bleu ou vert aussi


----------



## guiguilap (16 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'ai trop peur que mon MacBook soit comme cela a la reception  !


----------



## dave51 (16 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi j'ai trop peur que mon MacBook soit comme cela a la reception  !



moi j'ai recu mon imac core2duo avec un pixel blanc......... dur de s'y faire au demarrage , mais ca va maintenant...


david


----------



## samoussa (17 Novembre 2006)

je vous rappelle que pour du materiel acheté via l'applestore, vous avez 14 jours pour rendre le et demander un remboursment.


----------



## mael65 (17 Novembre 2006)

arrrrg moi ya un pixel DEFECTUEUX vert qui vient d'apparaitre, c'est affreux !
aurriez vous des techniques ?


----------



## Dolerho (17 Novembre 2006)

J'en ai 2 qui sont apparus 3 jours apr&#232;s l'achat de mon MacBook, la garantie d'Apple ne couvre bien s&#251;r pas &#231;a.

J'ai essay&#233; des milliards de s&#233;ries de massages et Reanimator.app (m&#234;me technique que la vid&#233;o), &#231;a n'a rien fait.

Il faut se faire une raison :s


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2006)

Pr ceux qui ont des pixels défectueux c'est apparu au bout de combien de temps?


----------



## sandelin (18 Novembre 2006)

Darty &#233;change votre mac dans les 10 jours apr&#232;s achat en cas de pixel mort ou de sous-pixel d&#233;fectueux.


----------



## mael65 (19 Novembre 2006)

Moi, mon pixel défectueux est apparut 6 mois après l'achat de mon macbook pro.


----------



## guiguilap (19 Novembre 2006)

Comme le dit ton avatar... dans le luc <


----------



## xao85 (19 Novembre 2006)

mael65 a dit:


> Moi, mon pixel défectueux est apparut 6 mois après l'achat de mon macbook pro.



Pffff moi qui croyait être à l'abris dès quon avait allumé lordi...


----------



## romaing34 (19 Novembre 2006)

Inversement, moi j'avais un pixel défectueyx sur la dalle de mon iBook 14" dès le déballage du colis TNT, massages et autres trucs n'y ont rien fait. Et 1 an après, le-dit pixel a cessé d'être rouge de colère en permanence et a bien décidé de se mettre à bosser correctement.

PS : même si le pixel mrt est un risque inhérent à la technologie LCD, de tous les portables que j'ai possédé/utilisé (IBM, Toshiba, HP, Compaq, etc), ce n'est que sur ceux d'Apple où j'ai rencontré ce type de problème.


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

:hein: :hein: :hein: Ca y est, avec vos conneries, j'ai attrap&#233; un pixel rouge dans la partie sup&#233;rieure droit de mon &#233;cran de BlackBook !

Moi qui &#233;tais content de ne rien avoir et qui riais joyeusement en courant main dans la main avec mon MacBook descendant la colline sur le g&#233;n&#233;rique de la petite maison dans la prairie ! 

Que vois-je ce matin en allumant mon Joli BB ?  Un point rouge, nooooooonnn

Vous m'avez port&#233; la poisse les mecs, ma vie ne sera plus comme avant, je masse, je masse et je remasse &#233;nergiquement, esp&#233;rant qu'un jour, mon petit pixel que je viens de baptiser Pixoune, arr&#234;te de bouder et recommence &#224; bosser comme avant !

J'attends encore ses revendications pour qu'il arr&#234;te de faire gr&#232;ve ! hein mon petit pixoune 


Enfin bref, tout ca pour vous dire que je ne reviendrai pas sur ce topic avant que mon pixoune aille mieux !

Avis aux nouveaux visiteurs de ce topic : Sauvez vous avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, un gr&#232;viste est si vite arriv&#233; !!


----------



## PawBroon (22 Novembre 2006)

Un petit lien pour tenter de reveiller les sous pixels defectueux en ligne.
*LA*.
C'est du Java donc pas lié à la nécessité de booter sous XP.
J'ai d'autres liens et applets mais pas sur le poste où je me trouve donc se cela ne répond pas à ton problème, je reviendrais avec les autres liens plus tard dans la soirée.


----------



## mael65 (22 Novembre 2006)

Merci PawBroo    
J'esseye sa tout de suite !


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

Pareil, je test 20 minutes et je donne le résultat


----------



## PawBroon (22 Novembre 2006)

Idéalement il faudrait le laisser tourner toute cette nuit.
Ce soir je vous communique mes autres utilitaires et liens pour le cas où vous êtes toujours rougissant.


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben non, ca ne fonctionne toujours pas sniff 

Merci quand même


----------



## mael65 (23 Novembre 2006)

Euh sa marche pas... moi non plus ! sniiiif mon pixelinou vert restera...


----------



## lifenight (24 Novembre 2006)

J'avais essayé une appli qui balance des couleurs rapidement mais ça n'avait pas fonctionné sur un tft acer

La solution pour faire partir le pixel rouge de l'écran était de frotter le pixel avec un pull en laine, parfois il faut appuyer un peu, c'est l'électricité statique qui a fait partir le pixel, je plaisante pas en plus


----------



## mael65 (24 Novembre 2006)

mael65 a dit:


> Euh sa marche pas... moi non plus ! sniiiif mon pixelinou vert restera...



Seulement le pixel defectueux rouge, pas le vert ? parceque moi c'est le vert qui est bloké... je vais esseyer ta methode, et je vous tient au courant !


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'attends que mael65 ai explosé tout ses pixel à l'electricité statique avant de voir si je le fait lol


----------



## mael65 (26 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Moi j'attends que mael65 ai explosé tout ses pixel à l'electricité statique avant de voir si je le fait lol



Merci, sa donne envie d'esseyer.. non j'ai pas encore esseyer...


----------



## Ax6 (26 Novembre 2006)

Zut zut zut si ya personne pour tester avant je vais devoir m'y coller, plus les journées vont passer, plus ca va me démanger... merde les gars, ya pas un gars assez riche pour tenter l'affaire (ben oui quoi quelqu'un de riche pourra s'en racheter un nan ?)


----------



## lifenight (26 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'avais essayé comme je l'ai noté au dessus, aucun problème avec un pull en laine, c'était sur un écran acer


----------



## irishwizz (4 Décembre 2006)

Je me suis fait une belle frayeur hier: j'enregistrais sous protools (pendant que j'y suis: mon mbp core 2 duo 2.13 GHz a un peu de mal avec les plug-ins, c'est bizarre, et il perd souvent la com avec ma digi 002, va falloir que j'aille voir sur le site de digi), et oh, horreur, un pixel mort. Tout piti, mais au milieu de l'écran. Mince alors... J'ai passé la journée à ruminer, et pis de temps en temps, je le regardait: nan, ça devait bien être un pixel , c'était bien carré et tout. Et pis le soir, va savoir pourquoi (pouquoi seulement le soir), j'ai voulu vérifier que c'était pas une poussière...

... bah c'était bel et bien une poussière ;-) ouf!!!


----------

